# Height



## mygsdsni (Aug 14, 2005)

My 6 month old female seems to be extraordinarily large to me for her age. Crudely I am measuring 23 1/2 at the wither. What are the chances she will stay under the 24 inches required for breed survey?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=672057&page=1&nt=4&fpart=1

You can see this thread most people with puppies are putting the heights of their pups every month. 

I doubt she will stay below 24" for instance Jesse my male who is 8.5 months only grew .75 inches in last 2 weeks. I don't expect Jesse to stop growing height and length till about 14 months. He has been first growing length then height then length then height in that order. He has definitely slowed down growth since 7 months though.


----------

